# What is it



## WoodySouth (Dec 9, 2011)

OK all you tree nuts, what species of tree produces this substance?
5-hydroxy-*naphthoquinone* :thumbsup:
How many of you found out the effects the hard way?


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

The only effect it has on me is to turn my fingers purple when working with it. I even compost the sawdust/shavings and use it in the garden. It is a mild herbicide but only on specific plants...not everything.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, Juglone doesn't effect poison ivy. Our walnuts are covered with the stuff. Gary


----------

